# Programming Locks Up



## JTeer (Jan 5, 2008)

While watching tv, the screen will lock up (pause) & the box will not turn off, allow us to change channel, nothing!

Dish sent us a replacement receiver but the replacement is doing the same thing...anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's possible that you've got a cabling, switch, or LNB problem. What you need is a Service Call.


----------

